# Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...:)



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich an meinem Teich sitze, fühle ich mich einfach immer wieder sehr entspannt...es gibt immer was zu tun, aber auch immer wieder was zu beobachten.
Nach der Umgestlatung des Randes ist alles so schön geworden. Die Pflanzen sind sehr gut angewachsen und es herrscht eine große Vielfalt mittlerweile.
Da ihr alle einen großen Anteil daran habt, hab ich mal drauflos fotografiert:


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Ein wunderschöner bewachsener Naturteich 

Da bekomme ich doch richtig Lust meinen Tümpel auch noch umzubasteln 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hi Birgit. 



Connemara schrieb:


> Da ihr alle einen großen Anteil daran habt, hab ich mal drauflos fotografiert:



Sieht ausgesprochen idyllisch aus und unter mal drauflos fotografiert stell ich mir weit weniger perfekte Bilder vor... Sehr schönes Spiel mit der Schärfe und den Ebenen!

Achso... Bielefeld - gibt's das doch oder willst Du nur nicht angeben, wo Du wohnst...? 

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Ja wircklich schön besonders die Pflanzenvielfalt gefällt mir. Dagegen ist meine Pfütze total künstlich gehalten ^^

Hmmmm......... wen man sich das so ansieht, ich hätte da noch ne ecke im garten, wen der kurze erst mal so weit ist das im garten spielen uninteresannt wird wäre das doch ne überlegung


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

@Mandy: Ja, dann mach mal...hast ja noch nicht genug zu tun mit deinem Bau  ...aber es ist wirklich schön!

@ Tim: Danke ....ja, es verwundert viel, aber Bielefeld gibt es doch! 

@ Steppenwolf: Nutz jede Ecke...sobald der Kleine nicht mehr in Gefahr dadurch gerät


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*



Connemara schrieb:


> @Mandy: Ja, dann mach mal...hast ja noch nicht genug zu tun mit deinem Bau  ...aber es ist wirklich schön!



Na doch nicht jetzt ... wenn ich fertig bin ... vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Mal sehen 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*



Connemara schrieb:


> @ Tim: Danke ....ja, es verwundert viel, aber Bielefeld gibt es doch!



Na dann...  

Mal abgesehen davon, dass gute Fotos erst durch den Fotografen entstehen - mit was arbeitest Du? 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Mandy, es ist echt klasse,w as du da machst....ich verfolge deinen Bau sehr interessiert


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Tim, ich habe eine Canon EOS 60D und diverse Objektive


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Danke ... aber Dein Naturteich ist auch Klasse 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*



Connemara schrieb:


> Tim, ich habe eine Canon EOS 60D und diverse Objektive


Feines Teilchen... Mir war damals die Kompaktheit und das Schwenkdisplay sehr wichtig, weswegen ich mich für eine Lumix G1 entschieden hab. Inzwischen würde ich auch wieder zur EOS (hatte zu Analogzeiten die EOS 500) tendieren. 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Tim, als ich mir eine "Neue" kaufte, war das Schwenkdisplay das ausschlaggebende Detail


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hallo Birgit, 
dein Teich ist ja wirklich schön. Mich intressieren die gelben Blumen an deinem idyllischen Eck. Weißt du wie Sie heißen? Die wachsen bei mir auch und jeder fragt mich aber ich weiß es nicht, muss wohl in der Saatgutmischung von Naturagart dabei gewesen sein. Wäre super, Danke! LG Sandra


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*



Connemara schrieb:


> Tim, als ich mir eine "Neue" kaufte, war das Schwenkdisplay das ausschlaggebende Detail


Ja, war 's bei uns auch. Aber damals gab's das erst bei der Lumix, soweit ich weiß. Und die ist so schön kompakt... und wechselbare Objektive hat sie auch... Alles wie ne Spiegelreflex nur ein bisschen kleiner. Leider auch der Sensor... 
Egal. Will Dir nicht Deinen idyllischen Wohnzimmerthread mit Fotokram...
Toller Teich. Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hallo Sandra, falls du die gelben im Hintergrund meinst, das müsste Goldfelberich sein. Solltest du die Blüten auf dem Bild Nr. 7 meinen, das ist die __ gelbe Gauklerblume!


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hallo Birgit,

dein Teich hat sich ja für die Fotos mächtig ins Zeug gelegt  - klasse Plätzchen zum relaxen


----------



## Connemara (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

...und wenn erst einmal die Seerosen blühen ..darauf freue ich mich auch schon!


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Sehr schöner Teich ! 
Und wenn es so schöne Teiche in Bielefeld gibt, dann ist das ja auch ein Beweis für die Existenz Bielefelds. 

Gruß aus dem Bielefelder Osten (Sieker) 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hallo Birgit, 
danke für deine Antwort  und ja ich meinte das Bild 7 die Gaucklerblume, die auch jetzt bei mir einen Namen hat.toll
Die andere gelbe ist aber auch schön, wird direkt vermerkt und bei Gelegenheit auch noch einen Platz an unserem Teich finden
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Connemara (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Es grünt nicht nur im "Außenwohnzimmer", sondern dort lebt auch eine Menge...Bilder werden folgen...hier ein erstes:

ein Plattbauchweibchen (denke ich mal)


----------



## bilderzaehler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Wunderbare Bilder . . . sehr schöner Teich . . . gratuliere 

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Connemara (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Danke Thomas


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Servus Birgit

Wunderschöner Teich ... 

Fotografisch bestens abgelichtet ... 

Freue mich schon auf mehr Bilder ...


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Danke Helmut...die kommen bestimmt!!!

Danke wow (wie heißt du eigentlich richtig?)...jetzt weiß ich es...Valentina ...das braucht nur ein wenig Zeit, Geduld und etwas Mühe


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Soso...was man hier nicht alles lernt ....Unterwasserfotos...

Ein erster Versuch...allerdings nicht mit einem Glaskasten/Aquarium, sondern mit einer Plexiglaskiste...geht auch


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

sieht ja nett aus! 
Mit der 60D gemacht? welches Objektiv hast du denn da drauf?


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Ja, habe ich mit der 60D gemacht ...mit dem Sigma 18-200mm, bei 18mm...werde aber auch mal mein Weitwinkelobjektiv 10-20mm mal ausprobieren


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

 schön schön

und mit welchem Modus? oder Analog?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder und schöner Teich! 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

@ Simon...im manuellen Modus...ISO 1000, zwischen 160 und 250 sec und f6,3...


Danke Rainer!


und ann noch schnell ein zweites Bild "von unter Wasser"


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von über und unter Wasser....es wuchert jetzt alles total zu und vom Rand ist gar nciht mehr viel zu sehen!


----------



## Connemara (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie ein zweites (etwas feuchtes) Wohnzimmer...*

Hurra, eine Prachtlibelle hat den Weg zu meinem Teich gefunden ! Die mag ich sehr, habe sie aber letztes Jahr nur einmal im "Vorbeiflug" gesehen! Jetzt saß sie heute immer wieder auf den gleichen Blättern im Teich !

...und das Fotografieren unter Wasser kann ich auch nicht mehr lassen


----------

